# Steps to heat press rhinestone designs on both front and back



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I received my first really big order--97 shirts. I've been rhinestoning like crazy making transfers. The shirts have arrived and I'm ready to press the rhinestones on both front and back of the shirts. I am inexperienced at heat pressing. I bought teflon pillows and have never used them before. I know I am going to have to change the pressure setting to use a pillow. Here are my initial questions:

1. Should I use the pillow when pressing both the front and back of the design so I don't have to constantly mess around with cranking the pressure?

2. Using a hix S650P. How do I adjust the pressure to accommodate a thick pillow and what pressure setting do I need? 

3. What steps should I take to complete a shirt, both front and back? I am using 3mm Korean rhinestones from Shineart. Some of the shirts are using regular rhinestones, and some of them using low-lead rhinestones for kids 12 and under. 

I am thinking of using the pillow for both sides, 330 degrees for 20 seconds each side, doing the front of the shirt first, flip over, put the back transfer on, press for 20 seconds, remove the pillow, turn the shirt inside out, press again 5 seconds with the front design on top, remove tape on both sides. Will this work OK? 

I am almost afraid to try, and even more afraid to ask, because I'm sure there are a thousand ways to do it. I really want to get this right. Thanks for your help!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

What kind of shirts? 

I typically do all the fronts and come back and do all the backs. And unless you are using a burnout shirt or something light weight you shouldn't need the pillow for the front. I would use it for the back since you already have something on the front.

Also, I have NEVER pressed my shirts from the inside. I really don't see that it is necessary. I use ShineArt stones and usually I press around 330-340 for about 15 secs. 

Adjust your pressure so the press closes with just a slight resistance. My press is ancient so it has the adjustable dial for pressure. If I closes easily that is light pressure, if it closes with a little effort that is medium and if I have to put my weight into it to close that is heavy.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

The shirts are Gildan 8000, 50/50 DryBlend. I think I like your idea about doing the fronts first, backs second. Thank you for your help.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

You will have no problem. Just make sure when you finish the first side and take them off the press, that the shirt hasn't stuck together. Those are pretty lightweight so if you press with heavy pressure the glue might go through to the back side. But just pull the shirt apart when still warm and it will be fine.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually put a pad down when I've already pressed the front and am pressing the back so that glue doesn't get on my lower platen. It never does, but I don't want to chance it. 
I personally press front and back at the same time since I'm already working with that shirt. Also, I don't do a second press on the front since it's already getting that second press when I press the back. Then I do a quick second press on the back. 

Congratulations on your huge order, Ellen!!! Way to go!!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Personally, I've gotten to where I use a teflon pillow inside the shirt with most every order. It's easy to do, and then I don't have to worry about the glue getting on the backside (which had happened to me several times.) 

If you already have the pillow in, seems you could pretty quickly press the front, then flip it over with pillow still inside and press the back.

You're right.....there are a thousand right ways to do it. 

I also have quit flipping my shirts inside out for the second press when I had glue dots get on my shirt a couple of times. I posted about it here and several told me they never mess with flipping it inside out, so I quit doing that and haven't had any problem since. It saves some time too.

That's a BIG order!! Congrats!!


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I usually put a pad down when I've already pressed the front and am pressing the back so that glue doesn't get on my lower platen. It never does, but I don't want to chance it.
> I personally press front and back at the same time since I'm already working with that shirt. Also, I don't do a second press on the front since it's already getting that second press when I press the back. Then I do a quick second press on the back.
> 
> Congratulations on your huge order, Ellen!!! Way to go!!


These are also a very good points Stephanie. Thank you so much for your help and congrats. I am very excited and want to do a great job on this!


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> Personally, I've gotten to where I use a teflon pillow inside the shirt with most every order. It's easy to do, and then I don't have to worry about the glue getting on the backside (which had happened to me several times.)
> 
> If you already have the pillow in, seems you could pretty quickly press the front, then flip it over with pillow still inside and press the back.
> 
> ...


Leap, now I am liking your thinking on the pillow for both sides. It is sort of a complicated order. There are about 7 different groupings with slight differences (names of teams within a studio) for the fronts. Then names and number on the back. Maybe if I have the pillow in for both front and backs, I can do one group at a time and save my sanity! Thanks again.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

You will figure out what works best for you. I personally try to avoid using the pillow as I find it harder to make sure my shirt is straight on the press. I do use it when doing burnout shirts BUT I usually will do a quick press and then insert the pillow and do the actual press.

Also, it saves time if I don't have to put that inside each shirt....and 95+ shirts is going to take you some time to press so if it were me I would be looking at ways to cut down time....TIME IS MONEY


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Is it necessary to pre-press before putting the transfer on? People talk about getting the moisture out of the shirt, but they don't seem like they have any moisture in them.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I always prepress every shirt before I put my design on it. It doesn't have to be a long prepress. 1-2 seconds is all I ever do.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I prepress for about 8-10 seconds. There is always some moisture and I live in an extremely dry area.


----------

